# Venice Maximus



## FishingWeather (Sep 26, 2008)

I'll keep this Brief. WOW!!!

We punched out early.



My son come in from Germany for Christmas after two tours in Iraq and I had to get him out on a fishing trip. After some coordination I ended up booking with Captain Rimmer Covington of The Mexican Gulf Fishing Company out of Venice, LA. What a deal! My plan was to fish Saturday, 20 Dec 2009, but the weather just wasn't cooperating so we settled on Sunday 21 Dec 2009.

We rolled out of the Venice Marina at 6:30 a.m. in Capt. Rimmers 39 foot Sea Vee rocket ship with its triple Yamaha F350s. It was cold but we were ready for it. 

I think that's Allen in there














Calm through the river and 2-4 feet seas with an occasional 3-5 feet in the open waters. 



After arriving at our bait stop we picked up 20 pieces of bait. Although the objective was to grab no less than 30 we bailed after 20 to grab some of the action happening all around us. 

We spent less than five hours wrestling with this mess.



Note to all you fishermen out there. My brother sent me an email about a week ago regarding the weather in Michigan. He tells me the temperature is 7 and with the 25mph wind chill it's -11. I told him our weather was similar. On that particular Wednesday our temperature also had a "7" in it (74). Additionally, we had some wind. So, all things considered our weather was about the same. He asked for some info on the fishing trip and said he'll see me soon. Here he is with my son 5 days later.














Allen and Bob on a double hook-up
















Mike "Sempre Fi" wearing out another 100 pounder












Here's some handiwork from Capt. Rimmer.


















The Tally.

9 YFT

Range: 85# to 130#

Had to cut some heads and tails to box them.

We had two breakaways and two pulled hooks.

We were so busy in the five hours of fishing there was no time to eat or drink.

Capt Rimmer and Scott are the two of the hardest working SOBs on the water.

Excellent job gentlemen. Well done! 



Left to right...Joe, Bob, Jim, Mike, Allen

One helluvacrew!!












I'd like to thank Capt. William Walls for hooking me up with Capt Rimmer. I was working a deal with Capt. William and we had a scheduling conflict. Capt William took care of me like a pro and made sure we got hooked up. Major Kudos.

Additional thanks to Rimmer's partner Scott. This was a fishing trip for the ages.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

nothing but the dreaded red X


----------



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

Pictures look good. I had a great time and when I figure this picture posting thing I will put mine up. I have some real good pics, of your brother, get him to send me an email and I will send them to him. Tuna were busting all day and any other trip may be a let down after this trip. Capt. Rimmer said that it was a exceptional tuna day. I had never seen so many really big fish busting out of the water like those tuna were doing. All I can say is what a great adventure.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow! Outstanding. Please post contact info for that capt.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Rimmer is a great guy!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Corpsman (12/21/2009)*Wow! Outstanding. Please post contact info for that capt.


Never mind. I found it. NICE.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Holy Crap..the real red meat!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Holy MOTHER LOAD of tuna.



AWESOME!


----------



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

Some pictures, hope this works. These are some shots of father and son double hookup. Big Tuna in the water and Bob with his trophy.


----------



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I can see I need sometutoring on how to post pictures.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *afishhard (12/23/2009)*Well I can see I need sometutoring on how to post pictures.




just hit enter after each pic


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

damn, congrats guys on a hell of a trip...you definitely look like you were having a blast


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Man thats a load of fish congrats on the yft. It looked like a good trip!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool Allen, you smacked em.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

NICE :clap ... Rimmer rocks :letsparty


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

My wife and I drove down to Venice from a vacation trip to New Orleans. It is a very nice little fishing village we plan to vist and fish out of. Now we plan to fish with that crew or any other we would be worthy to fish with. My wife is from central Alabama and thinks she can outfish me. Can't wait until she hooks into one of those. Great job. Happy New Year!


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

My wife and I drove down to Venice from a vacation trip to New Orleans. It is a very nice little fishing village we plan to vist and fish out of. Now we plan to fish with that crew or any other we would be worthy to fish with. My wife is from central Alabama and thinks she can outfish me. Can't wait until she hooks into one of those. Great job. Happy New Year!


----------



## FishingWeather (Sep 26, 2008)

I would never underestimate the resolve of a woman.

I can tell you this...

Some of theses bad boys took over an hour to bring in.

The largest took about 1:20.

The third largest took about 2 minutes as it swam right at the boat.

The other 8 were in the hour long category.

Don't bet against a woman.

She'll land the 2minute miracle 140# while you'll sweat for an hour landing an 85#.

And the bragging rights will never wear out.

You'll live the remainder of your life in fishing lore humility.

But don't let any of this stop you from going.

Well worth it and Jan-Mar are only better.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

All that needs to be said here is dang good trip boys. Bet the ol post work out recovery aka 12 oz curls was well needed after that workout.


----------



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is the website for Captain Rimmer. First class all the way.



http://www.tmgfc.com/


----------

